# Conexion de alternador para Chevrolet Luv



## Nicolas c (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola buen día. soy nuevo en esta pagina, me uní para buscar ayuda. No se si era en esta sección que tenía que publicar. Si no era acá disculpen. Necesito saber sobre un alternador de chevrolet luv. No se que ficha lleva ya que un mecanico anuló  y puso directo. Los tres cablesitos que van ahí estan para colocar pero no quiero mezclarlos Les adjunté unas fotos para ver si me podian guiar.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 2, 2020)

Ehhh,    ¿Tienes alguna forma de saber que fue lo que hizo el super mecánico ese? Es que eso de que "anuló y puso directo" al menos yo no veo claro que puede ser.  En principio pudo haber modificado el alternador para usarlo con regulador externo, o caja reguladora como también se le conoce. Aún así, el alternador  siempre trae un borne que "casi" siempre es un tornillo con una tuerca (muchas veces dice B+), que es el terminal que va a la batería, luego en dependencia del alternador traen el terminal del testigo de carga (el bobillito del tablero de instrumentos)  y(o) también pueden traer otro terminal que es "excitación o campo" que es necesaria cuando se usa el regulador externo (es el terminal por donde se alimenta el bobinado rotor (también llamado inductor).
Dejo foto de un diagrama de alternador con regulador integrado:


----------



## Nicolas c (Nov 2, 2020)

Buenas kawacuba. Perfecta respuesta. Es asi como dices. El mecánico modificó el alternador y le puso un regulador externo (cajita).
Compré un alternador nuevo y quiero conectarlo como estaba antes de hacerle esa modificación al alternador viejo. Es decir de fabrica.. y tengo las tres fichitas que irian  en la parte esa de la foto que adjunté antes.el tema es que no quiero mezclarlos por miedo a quemar algo.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 4, 2020)

Nicolas c dijo:


> Buenas kawacuba. Perfecta respuesta. Es asi como dices. El mecánico modificó el alternador y le puso un regulador externo (cajita).
> Compré un alternador nuevo y quiero conectarlo como estaba antes de hacerle esa modificación al alternador viejo. Es decir de fabrica.. y tengo las tres fichitas que irian  en la parte esa de la foto que adjunté antes.el tema es que no quiero mezclarlos por miedo a quemar algo.



Disculpa pero no conozco al detalle el alternador. Dime, ese alternador nuevo que compraste trae el regulador integrado, o también hay que usar uno externo?


----------



## edh59 (Nov 5, 2020)

Espero te sirva.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Nicolas c (Dic 30, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Disculpa pero no conozco al detalle el alternador. Dime, ese alternador nuevo que compraste trae el regulador integrado, o también hay que usar uno externo?





Kawacuba dijo:


> Ehhh,    ¿Tienes alguna forma de saber que fue lo que hizo el super mecánico ese? Es que eso de que "anuló y puso directo" al menos yo no veo claro que puede ser.  En principio pudo haber modificado el alternador para usarlo con regulador externo, o caja reguladora como también se le conoce. Aún así, el alternador  siempre trae un borne que "casi" siempre es un tornillo con una tuerca (muchas veces dice B+), que es el terminal que va a la batería, luego en dependencia del alternador traen el terminal del testigo de carga (el bobillito del tablero de instrumentos)  y(o) también pueden traer otro terminal que es "excitación o campo" que es necesaria cuando se usa el regulador externo (es el terminal por donde se alimenta el bobinado rotor (también llamado inductor).
> Dejo foto de un diagrama de alternador con regulador integrado:



Sisi viene con regulador incorporado.  En el cual necesito conectar tres terminales uno grueso color blanco. Dos finos blancos uno con raya roja y el otro con raya verde. En el alternador son tres fichas uno con la sigla ig y las otras dos L y S



edh59 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 257034Espero te sirva.
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola sii me sirvió. Ahora tengo tres cables uno blanco grueso. Uno fino blanco con raya verde y el tercero fino blanco con raya roja


----------



## Nicolas c (Ene 6, 2021)

Buenas alguien me puede explicar cómo conecto estos tres cables sueltos a los de la ficha? Es de un alternador de Chevrolet luv.


----------



## Nicolas c (Mar 17, 2021)

edh59 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 257034Espero te sirva.
> Saludos cordiales.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 17, 2021

Por lógica el cable blanco grueso sería el positivo?


----------

